# What to do with leftovers



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

To use for everyday decor? I just went to Google Images and saw tons of ideas! You sould check it out one might appeal to you.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

The best use for old, wet hay is compost. If you have garden areas where the plants have died or gone underground for winter, lay the hay over your soil. Give it 1-2 weeks of rain then till the hay into the soil. If you don't have much room to garden and you find yourself with leftover hay, line it around your bushes or fences (if you have any.) It will bring a nice autumn look to your yard and gradually decompose over the next 4-5 months.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Put them on the curb with a "FREE" sign next to them. Someone will likely pick them up. You could also post them on Craigslist in the free section. Gardeners would love to get them for mulching around roses, berries, etc.


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yea having hay strewn on my yard doesn't fit in with the look of the yard outside of Halloween, people don't use it for mulch much around here. Although after putting this topic up it started me thinking, so I did some Google searching.

I found an idea that might work. They took a cardboard box and hot glued raffia to it to look like a hay bale. The big upside is that you can break the box down when you are done and store it for later use. Might have to do something to the cardboard to make it stand up to water better but It seems worth a shot. He found the raffia at the Dollar store so I will look the next time I go to one and see if they have any.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

You could check with the highschool in your area. Some of them have barns for the 4f clubs. They might be able to use them.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

post them on freecycle - someone will want them


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

You may want to call around because I always rent hay bales. I pick them up and then drop them off after I am done with them..  Works out great for me. Good luck!


----------

